# stubborn 1" left tear



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Paper can give you some funny results sometimes. If you want to know what's happening for real then shoot an unfletched arrow. Start at ten yards and make sure your target is shoulder high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't read close enough initially. Looks like you tried bare shady already. Can always try bumping the rest to the left to see if it changes anything. If you do and it doesn't change your tear then you are probably inducing the torque yourself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killumngrillum (Jul 31, 2016)

thanks I'll give it a shot its probably the only thing i haven't tried


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The first time I had that problem was when I learned to yoke tune. However, you have no yokes and I'm not familiar with the NO CAM system. 

Post in the AT Mathews forum. Those guys are pretty good and likely will be able to help you.

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Unless your going to shoot an elk at 6 feet through a piece of paper with a bare shaft - your putting way to much into it. Set everything to spec. Walk back tune it. Broad head tune it and be done with it. 


.02


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Try a 350 spine just for comparison 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------

